# 3 Prong Power LED...



## exodar (Sep 29, 2008)

I have done some searching and attempted to resolve this issue to no avail.  My Lian Li X500B case has a 3 prong Power LED connector and my EVGA mobo has a 2 prong connector that it needs to plug into.  I used a really tiny screwdriver and moved the outer-pin to the middle and plugged that into the mobo and still have no light.  So I switched the position of the wires thinking I had them backwards and that still doesn't work.  Any ideas?

My thought is when I get home tonight I will do a circuit test on the LED to make sure it's complete and not broken, then check to make sure the connectors didn't get stretched out or something when I was moving them.

Also...does anyone know how tight I need to make my CPU cooler?  I got a Xigmatek 1283 and the optional screw in bracket and I have tightened down the screws by hand and it feels pretty sturdy, but I am not sure if I should take it further or not.  The screws have springs on them for adjustable tension (I assume).

Thanks in advance,
exodar


----------



## exodar (Sep 29, 2008)

To help clarify, this is what my wire to the Power LED looks like:

|+| o |-|

and this is what the mobo wants:

|+|-|

Hope that makes sense


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2008)

When I installed my 1283 with Crossbow kit, I screwed it down with a driver, then just to be sure I got on the bolts with the supplied wrench. Its short so you wont get a ton of torque, but it will allow you to be certain it is tight.

As far as the pins to the mobo for the LED, seems like you were going in the right direction. if you can get the wires to connect (as long as polarity is correct) it should light!


----------



## exodar (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah I think I will go tighten it a little more tonight.  I think I might have stretched out the connectors when I was removing them.  Has to be it.


----------



## exodar (Sep 29, 2008)

There is no chance I burnt out the LED by getting the polarity backwards is there?!?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2008)

exodar said:


> There is no chance I burnt out the LED by getting the polarity backwards is there?!?



Not that I know of...when I first built a PC Im sure I had them all backwards the first go. No issues there. Could be a bulb, unlikely, but could be.



exodar said:


> Yeah I think I will go tighten it a little more tonight.  I think I might have stretched out the connectors when I was removing them.  Has to be it.



Take your time and get it right....Good luck!


----------



## MKmods (Sep 29, 2008)

usually when there is 3 connections on a LED its because the LED is 2 different colors (one terminal is ground and each other is a different color +)

http://www.sunledusa.com/SearchResu...&SubCategoryDescription=Multi-Color LED Lamps

and like sneekypete mentioned reversing the wires wont hurt (just the bulb wont light) its more important to get the voltage right.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> usually when there is 3 connections on a LED its because the LED is 2 different colors (one terminal is ground and each other is a different color +)



I read post #2 to mean there was no wire in the center with the *"l + l o l - l"* thing.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 29, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I read post #2 to mean there was no wire in the center with the *"l + l o l - l"* thing.


LOL, I *REALLY* need to pay attention to threads.....Thanks SP.

if you are talking about the plug than I would just move the wire over 1 notch on the case plug to match the mobo plug. Most newer mobos have 2 + terminals (+ + -) just because of that(so no moving of wires is needed, check the manual)


----------



## exodar (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting.  I am checking EVGA's site now for the mobo manual to see if both terminals are ++.


----------



## exodar (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is the pin out directly from the manual:


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2008)

So you removed both the positive and negative out of the plug. or just moved the ground?

From what I see if you only move one wire, when the plug is connected, to fit, it is in reverse polarity!


----------



## exodar (Sep 29, 2008)

I should clarify my previous post...my Plug looks like this:

| + | o | - |

where the "o" is blank.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 29, 2008)

Than the next best thing is to move the wire like this





Just move the little tab with something pointy





than move the wire over 1 notch

Pay attention to the + and -. Sometimes you move the + over and sometimes you  move the -.


----------



## exodar (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pics MKmods!  That helps a BUNCH.  I thought I did exactly what you pictured last night, but there is a small chance that when turning the plug around that I got my positive and negative terminals mixed up.  Or the LED is just burnt out.

Guess it will have to wait until I get home and can put my rig back on the operating table


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 29, 2008)

Wouldn't you want to move the ground pin over instead of the positive!?  If kept like it is in the last pic then the PWR LED will not fit, unless you shave off the extra bit of the pluggin.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2008)

thats what I was on about, with the polarity being reversed. In order for the plug to work/fit as MKmods shows the plug then has to be flipped to install it.


----------



## exodar (Sep 29, 2008)

kenkickr,

That was what makes me thing I got things turned around.  I originally moved one of the pins to the middle and just let the empty terminal hang off the end.  When that didn't work I had to remove the pin yet again and move it to the other side to flip it around.  I think in the process I moved the same pin twice and ended up where I started.  It's the ol' switcheroo


----------



## MKmods (Sep 29, 2008)

No prob. If it ws me I would just trim the extra piece of black plastic so its just 2 terminals wide (that way you can reverse it either way)


----------



## exodar (Sep 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> No prob. If it ws me I would just trim the extra piece of black plastic so its just 2 terminals wide (that way you can reverse it either way)



I thought about that, but I wasn't even sure how to cut that terminal without crushing it.  Any ideas?


----------



## MKmods (Sep 29, 2008)

its actually pretty easy with a razor blade, sissors etc..(just be careful not to cut too much)


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice mini tutorial MK.


----------



## MKmods (Sep 29, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Nice mini tutorial MK.



one day someone should make a bunch of those mini tutorials and put them in 1 place.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> one day someone should make a bunch of those mini tutorials and put them in 1 place.



Find a paduwan and send him the images.....


----------



## theJesus (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, I had the same problem with my evga mobo.  I just cut the whole plastic piece off and popped the metal prongs on the appropriate pins.


----------

